# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro Box version 3.4.5

## gsm_bouali

*    *  *What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.4.5 
?* *New!!* *Hot!!*    Improve MTK 6575 Write FunctionImprove CoolSand Write FunctionCoolSand new Flash ICs addedSpreadtrum new Flash ICs added (6530A etc)Spreadtrum 6820/8810 (Add beta boot)Update Main software to V3.4.5Other small report bugs fixed   *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*As   usual, Version 3.4.5 request install Suite version 2.1.5 at first,We   recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade to   new version which is available for all customers with valid, To download   that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade your software online!Best regards !   Mcnbox Team  **

----------

